# Lakers @ Trail Blazers - Fri 2/29



## Eternal

<center><img src="http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8649/229hs4.png"></center>


----------



## Cris

Leap Day.... I kinda have a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## Basel

We haven't played well in Portland in a long time. We can't come out in the 1st quarter and play the same way we did on Tuesday. If we go down 15+ in Portland, I don't know that it's so easy to come back and beat them. But is Brandon Roy playing? If not, it definitely makes the game easier, but it's still going to be tough. I have a feeling we're going to need our bench to step it up big tomorrow, and I think Kobe will have a big game.


----------



## DaRizzle

Lakers no prob, especially after the wake up call that was the 1st quarter against the last game against POR.


----------



## afobisme

we usually play portland pretty bad in portland, plus leap day... right now i'll call it a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Plastic Man

Even if Roy doesn't play, I have a bad feeling about this game.

Although DaRizzle also makes a valid point. They played Miami better from the start yesterday and I think it had a lot to do with the way they kept it close (and also lead) in the first half of their first meeting. They'll know not to take them lightly, Roy or no Roy. Pau was resting more than usual yesterday too, so perhaps there's a reason behind that .

Go Lakers!


----------



## DANNY

no way the blazers are going to stop our 10 game winning streak


----------



## afobisme

this quote says it all



> Los Angeles (41-17) hasn't had an 11-game streak since March 13-April 2, 2004, but it also *hasn't beaten the Blazers on the road since Feb. 23, 2005. In fact, the Lakers have usually struggled in Portland, losing 25 of 33 there since January 1992.*


----------



## DaRizzle

^because games in 1992 will have an effect on this game


----------



## Eternal

DaRizzle said:


> ^because games in 1992 will have an effect on this game


They don't, but it's always nice to see how we stack up against the past. That being said, we should win this game, as we clearly have a better team then we ever did since 2005. Blazers always play us tough though.


----------



## DaRizzle

A **** you POR moment...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dSGh5MKTqfw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dSGh5MKTqfw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

....I did laps in an apt complex after this shot...


----------



## Dominate24/7

DaRizzle said:


> A **** you POR moment...
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dSGh5MKTqfw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dSGh5MKTqfw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> ....I did laps in an apt complex after this shot...


This was an amazing moment. I remember watching the game with my friend who was a Portland fan. lol. My friend was very confident until everything began to unravel for them. Priceless.


----------



## afobisme

DaRizzle said:


> ^because games in 1992 will have an effect on this game


not games in 1992, but games SINCE 1992.

even if you disregard that fact, we haven't won in portland since 2005.


----------



## Rentaponcho

lets just win this game. because we have a tough match up on sunday. hopefully fisher shows up tonite, and Gasol has a better game than he did have last night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I say we make an example of them.. im thinking blowout win by 15+


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

afobisme said:


> we usually play portland pretty bad in portland, plus leap day... right now i'll call it a 50/50 chance.


Let's see your logic.

-We usually don't play Portland well maybe cuz we haven't had a team like this in a while.
-It's a leap day so we're cursed? Please....

We are NOT going to lose this game. Do they even have Roy? I heard he was out for a couple weeks


----------



## afobisme

Teezy said:


> Let's see your logic.
> 
> -We usually don't play Portland well maybe cuz we haven't had a team like this in a while.
> -It's a leap day so we're cursed? Please....
> 
> We are NOT going to lose this game. Do they even have Roy? I heard he was out for a couple weeks


yes, that explains why we came out against portland so flat footed a couple nights ago.


----------



## clien

kobe drops at least 40 as usual against portland..i think we have been getting too comfortable lately, this will be a tough game.

We have a target on our back now-#1 in the west 10 game win streak. Portland won't be intimdated,they'e ready. Heads up LA

btw I think we(LA) win by 10


----------



## jazzy1

I've not liked how we looked the last couple games, Kobe talked about this game being a challenge so I think we come out fired up because Portland may think we're gonna be sluggish from the back to back and use their athleticism and energy to take this game. 

Gasol has played sluggish the last couple so I expect a nice game from him. 

Its a game we've lost the last couple years pre Gasol but I think we take this one.


----------



## ceejaynj

If we play them like we did at Staples recently, we will be in trouble. It's much harder to overcome a deficent on the road...especially in Portland. Our last game with the Blazers was much closer than the final score. We were flat for 3+ quarters. As a matter of fact, I think we have been flat for the past few games. Except for the Seattle game, we really have not had the "killer" instinct lately. We get a lead, then coast and let our opponent back in the game. No good. We need to come out strong and go for the kill early.


----------



## mediocre man

It looks like both Roy and Jones will be back for this game. That should at least help our chances. Portland simply isn't playing that well to expect to beat a team like the Lakers. They will have to click on all cylinders and get some help from the officials.


----------



## farzadkavari

This game will be a great test for the Lakers.


----------



## farzadkavari

Damm ROY is playing...


----------



## Plastic Man

I hadn't been this excited since the Suns game, guys. I just woke up, drank some coffee and we're good to go! I don't like thta Roy is playing, but okay.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man

Oh my, Walton with a dumb play to open...


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe on a mission today, apparently. 10-5, potential and 1 for him.

Fish's first two shots good, that's nice to see as well! 13-5 Lakers. Way to shut up the crowd quickly. Roy with 5 points for the Blazers.


----------



## farzadkavari

Looking good so far...


----------



## Plastic Man

Come on, seriously, Steve Blake?!


----------



## Plastic Man

Walton misses from 2 meters... thank God we have Ronny. 21-19.


----------



## DANNY

it was a tough shot, he did the right thing running the break


----------



## DANNY

machine in the game


----------



## DANNY

lol sasha


----------



## Plastic Man

Good to see us getting some offensive boards!


----------



## Cris

Machine


----------



## Plastic Man

dannyM said:


> it was a tough shot, he did the right thing running the break


Well he's Luke Walton... why did he shoot it then?

I'm sorry, I'm just so nervous. Luke will be fine... I hope.


----------



## Plastic Man

Machine!


----------



## Cris

That was sad


----------



## DANNY

Plastic Man said:


> Well he's Luke Walton... why did he shoot it then?
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just so nervous. Luke will be fine... I hope.


blazers did a good job stopping the break, the only option was the short jumpshot. the only bad thing was luke ran da fast break he should of handed the ball to either kobe or fish


----------



## DANNY

not a bad half


----------



## DANNY

they gotta get the p&r game going with pau and kobe. 

paus getting pushed around in the paint


----------



## Plastic Man

Ronny replaced Pau pretty good imo. I really like the offensive flow today, the ball movement is better then on Tuesday. I just hope they keep it up.

How long do you think Roy will play? I think they're gambling with putting him in there injured... it's not like they can still make the playoffs with the way they've been slumping.


----------



## DANNY

man lukes gotta get back on D


----------



## Cris

Farmar!


----------



## DANNY

man farmar is one of the most underrated finisher..


----------



## Plastic Man

Farmar!


----------



## DANNY

holy **** kobe


----------



## Plastic Man

Wow, Kobe...


----------



## DANNY

wow horrible transition D


----------



## Plastic Man

I think Vujacic fired off too quickly there.. 15 seconds left on the shot clock.


----------



## DANNY

ooo przbilla dont make kobe mad 

he plays better when hes mad


----------



## Cris

Double Techs


----------



## DANNY

Plastic Man said:


> I think Vujacic fired off too quickly there.. 15 seconds left on the shot clock.


yeah horrible shot selection 

phil should take him out and let him know about it


----------



## farzadkavari

man screw all these blazer fans.


----------



## Plastic Man

What's gotten into Kobe? 12 techinicals already.


----------



## DANNY

watch out kobes mad


----------



## DANNY

bad matchup defensively

outlaws too athletic for luke 

this is where we miss ariza


----------



## farzadkavari

Im watching this game on NBA LP and the Blazers commentators are talking alot of ****


----------



## Plastic Man

Walton's getting burned on defense by Outlaw. (if I saw correctly, I'm switching between the game, boxscore and this ).

Kobe 4 T's away from a suspension? He seriously needs to suck it up and shut up. I know these tech are bull****, since they expect them to show no emotion, but that's the way it is.


----------



## DANNY

farzadkavari said:


> Im watching this game on NBA LP and the Blazers commentators are talking alot of ****


talking **** about kobe?


----------



## Imdaman

These commentators are making me sick.


----------



## DANNY

good read by luke


----------



## Plastic Man

Walton witht he offensive board. Good job!


----------



## DANNY

man jack is jacking off shots with success


----------



## Plastic Man

****, Farmar also getting burned on D. We seriously need Ariza and Bynum back to strengthen our D.


----------



## farzadkavari

dannyM said:


> talking **** about kobe?



Yea they are talking **** about Kobe saying that if he would get into it with Prizbila it would be a short fight... and they are saying Kobe is getting calls his way cause he gave an auto graph to the refs, BS....


----------



## DANNY

omfg that was a nasty shot by outlaw


----------



## Plastic Man

Sasha's cold tonight. Hope he gets better, we're going to need him making some shots.


----------



## DANNY

wow aldridge just abused pau right there wayyyyy too easy


----------



## The One

our 'white flag' is getting murdered tonight


----------



## Plastic Man

Odom and Fisher better be in the game after the time-out. Vujacic needs to be benched.


----------



## afobisme

fisher sucks, let's cut his toes off


----------



## Imdaman

dannyM said:


> wow aldridge just abused pau right there wayyyyy too easy


He did let him by easy but he does have 2 fouls.


----------



## DANNY

lol homer pick for most improved player in the 06 draft


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Man 3 things here.


1. Kobe needs to chill
2. They need to involve Gasol more in this game
3. Defense has been pretty bad on the 2nd Q from the Lakers.


----------



## Driew

farzadkavari said:


> and they are saying Kobe is getting calls his way cause he gave an auto graph to the refs, BS....


Mike Rice makes jokes like that all the time. Its all in jest. But Mike and Mike do complain about the officiating a lot.


----------



## DANNY

pau got rejected :lol:


----------



## Eternal

afobisme said:


> fisher sucks, let's cut his toes off


He's not sucking this game.


----------



## Eternal

**** tie game.


----------



## Plastic Man

I'll repet myself. Steve Blake, seriousl!?!


----------



## DANNY

haha kobe with the revenge on luke

"remember what you did 20 somewhat games ago? here ya go with 1 sec on the clock"


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Just like I said. Gasol had a firm position and they used all that shotclock. Violation was next.


----------



## DANNY

paus gotta take that jump shot hes simply not getting it done in the post against aldridge & priz today


----------



## Eternal

Finally Blake misses.


----------



## DANNY

wow blazers are getting away with alot of BS on D


----------



## DANNY

luke's ankles are officially broken


----------



## Eternal

Walton just got owned...


----------



## DANNY

man roy is awesome


----------



## Darth Bryant

Honestly...

Lakers defense right now is sickening.


----------



## Eternal

Lol Walton goes to the bench talking to Farmar how he got owned.


----------



## DANNY

dannyM said:


> man roy is awesome


kobe is awesomeR


----------



## Plastic Man

**** you, Brandon Roy!


----------



## DANNY

wtfing blake


----------



## Eternal

Wow Blake with another ****ing 3.


----------



## DANNY

wheres the ****in foul wow wow wow


----------



## Eternal

OMG someone stop Blake... another one...


----------



## Plastic Man

This is getting ridiculous. Stev Blake with 5 threes?


----------



## DANNY

someone definitely got paid today


----------



## farzadkavari

Man I hate the Steve Blake guy, he just hits open shots...


----------



## Eternal

These announcers are awful...


----------



## DANNY

thats not steve blake 

it cant be...


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Portland is going to be a very good team 2 years from now. Wow.


----------



## Eternal

Yeah they may be. All depends on the development of Oden.


----------



## DANNY

blake stole sasha's mojo

i'm gonna take to him to court for grand felony


----------



## Darth Bryant

Right now the Lakers lack of defense is making the Blazers look like Spurs right now. 

Maybe Lakers need to get beaten by a scrub team before Sunday, since this level of play isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Imdaman

"Roy crosses up the best." That's what one of the Portlands commentator said after he crossed up Luke. Lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ahahaha, the Portland announcer just said Luke is a fine defender, but Roy had no problem handling him.


----------



## DANNY

man blazers are on fire


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Portland announcer just said "Luke is a fine defender" in reference to Roy's crossover.


----------



## afobisme

wow, the portland analyst guy is really bad.. he doesn't know what he's talking about.

so far he's said "this is the triangle bla hblah it's spacing"

"luke is a good defender"
"i rather have luke start over radmanovic"


----------



## Plastic Man

Portland is scoring way too much. They crack the 100 mark only every 3 freaking games man.


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol. Portlands highest scoring half this season. Pathetic.


----------



## Eternal

We are down 5 now...


----------



## SoCalfan21

Im glad the lakers forgot how to play defense...jesus christ this is pathetic.


----------



## SoCalfan21

The Blazers will fall apart in the 2nd half...trust me.


----------



## Plastic Man

Bad second quarter by the Lakers. I hope they play better in the second half. Gasol has been cut out of the offense. :/


----------



## farzadkavari

This is the best half Portland has had this season, they won't play as good the second half, Laker will win by 10.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Too much perimeter game for the Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant

"The Blazers are like a surgeon out there... They are just operating on the Lakers brain." 

"Roy's got Kobe dangling out there like a puppet."

Best announcers in the NBA!


----------



## Imdaman

Time to mute these *****es.


----------



## DANNY

CDRacingZX6R said:


> "The Blazers are like a surgeon out there... They are just operating on the Lakers brain."
> 
> *"Roy's got Kobe dangling out there like a puppet."*
> 
> Best announcers in the NBA!


:lol:


----------



## Plastic Man

9 missed three pointers (I'm not counting the half court attempt) also hurting us. They better change the Machine's oil damn it!


----------



## Eternal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> "The Blazers are like a surgeon out there... They are just operating on the Lakers brain."
> 
> "Roy's got Kobe dangling out there like a puppet."
> 
> Best announcers in the NBA!


Yeah let them talk their ****. Their team is going nowhere.


----------



## afobisme

it's bad defense but you have to give it to the blazers.. their offense is looking good.


----------



## Imdaman

CDRacingZX6R said:


> "The Blazers are like a surgeon out there... They are just operating on the Lakers brain."
> 
> "*Roy's got Kobe dangling out there like a puppet*."
> 
> Best announcers in the NBA!


Thats why I said its time to put this game on mute.


----------



## DANNY

we seriously gotta get pau rolling on the balls


----------



## Driew

I find it funny that you guys are listening to the announcers. All television announcers are jokes.


----------



## ceejaynj

OMG...these Blazer hommie announcers are killing me!!!


----------



## DANNY

hoping farmar and sasha can find their game

they matchup better defensively against these athletic squad


----------



## The One

If Sasha and Farmar made open shots then the Lakers would be up. The Blazers are just hot right now


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Our defense needs to step it up in the second half. Were making the Blazers look better than they are.


----------



## Plastic Man

I would love to see more Ronny in the second half. Pau is getting muscled badly.


----------



## Driew

BTW if you want a REAL laugh watch the halftime show--its a bigger joke. But ya Mike Rice the color commentator for the blazers is a bit delusional because he's so old so he says things that barely make sense. Also all the announcers around the league are VERY hommie haha. We have probably the worst announcers behind the Boston announcers.


----------



## DANNY

DJ needs to get in there and show who's the king of the paint


----------



## ceejaynj

We are taking too many 3s. We gotta start establishing the pick n' roll...plus Pau inside. Odom is standing still and just getting garbage buckets. Cut and slash Lamar!!!


----------



## Plastic Man

Just because you guys think that Walton is not a good defender, it doesn't mean it's not true! These announcers should now, I mean they've already watched 6 quarters of Lakers basketball!


----------



## Cris

We need to come out playing pissed off in the second half


----------



## Eternal

Hopefully the rest of the team can play with the same kind of intensity as Kobe is.


----------



## DANNY

wow JJ with 10 pts and 7 assist 

he's really tearing our defense apart


----------



## Eternal

Let's hope someone takes away the 3pt shot from Blake the second half.


----------



## DANNY

Eternal said:


> Let's hope someone takes away the 3pt shot from Blake the second half.


you can count on coby karl


----------



## Plastic Man

The 3-pointers are making the difference after seeing these stats. Hopefully they can't be hot from beyond the arc forever.

They = Steve Blake.


----------



## Eternal

It's good to see we only have 4 turnovers this half.. but the Blazers only have 1... which is terrible.


----------



## Eternal

Plastic Man said:


> The 3-pointers are making the difference after seeing these stats. Hopefully they can't be hot from beyond the arc forever.


Our luck they will be...


----------



## ceejaynj

If I hear the Blazer announcers say "this is the way they were playing earlier in the year" one f***ing more time.


----------



## DANNY

man we got lucky with that in n out


----------



## Eternal

dannyM said:


> you can count on coby karl


Let's hope we get to see Coby this game, and blow out the Blazers second half.


----------



## DANNY

Lukkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eternal

Wow... Walton was way off.


----------



## Eternal

There we go.... 3 pt game.


----------



## DANNY

man close call easily coudl of been a offensive foul on lamar 

he lowered his shoulder


----------



## Eternal

We are getting lucky bounces off the rim so far.


----------



## DANNY

gotta love how odom improved his FT shooting


----------



## Eternal

dannyM said:


> man close call easily coudl of been a offensive foul on lamar
> 
> he lowered his shoulder


Good to see we got a call finally.


----------



## Plastic Man

I know that it's part of the game, but I hate people drawing offensive fouls. Why don't you try to play defense, instead of throwing your *** on the floor?


----------



## DANNY

wow pretty move by pau


----------



## Cris

Pau with the sweet touch


----------



## Eternal

Plastic Man said:


> I know that it's part of the game, but I hate people drawing offensive fouls. Why don't you try to play defense, instead of throwing your *** on the floor?


Because players are lazy, and just go for the flop.


----------



## DANNY

moving screen prz hahahah dont stare at the ref you deserved that ****


----------



## Cris

About time they make that call


----------



## Plastic Man

There you go, Pau!


----------



## DANNY

pau is ROLLING ROLLING ROLLING


----------



## Eternal

Yeah, good to see Gasol with that move... he struggled in the first half.


----------



## Plastic Man

"I don't think it was a good call."

Before seeing the replay. Got to love them.


----------



## Eternal

Announcers are saying it's a terrible call. lol


----------



## DANNY

nice D lamar 

love that matchup much better 

lukes a weak defender he's better guarding a spot up guy like martell


----------



## Eternal

"He did not move" :rofl:


----------



## Eternal

Blazers with their second turnover of the game... let's hope there is plenty of more from where that came from.


----------



## DANNY

Eternal said:


> Announcers are saying it's a terrible call. lol


lol wtf it was clear aldridge hit him in the arm


----------



## Cris

Back on top


----------



## DANNY

outlaw scored but our defense looks much better


----------



## Eternal

I hope these announcers get fired...


----------



## Cris

Man was that lucky!


----------



## DANNY

lamar aka clutch


----------



## Eternal

Good to see us erase that 5 point deficit and take the lead back early.


----------



## DANNY

wow aldridge reminds me of KG


----------



## Plastic Man

This Outlaw guy used to be such a scrub and now he actually has a nice looking J. Wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant

We should get Farmar out there.


----------



## Eternal

I hate Aldridge.


----------



## Eternal

I agree. We'll probably be up 20 if Farmar comes in.


----------



## DANNY

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee luke n odom


----------



## Eternal

Yeah great play there by Odom and Walton.


----------



## Plastic Man

Fish you got to hit that!


----------



## Eternal

Another 3 for the Blazers....


----------



## DANNY

good move again by pau 

get that youngster in foul trouble


----------



## Darth Bryant

"All happening without Phil getting up off his throne". BUAHAHAHA


----------



## Eternal

We need to start manning up and play some defense... way too many points being allowed here.


----------



## Eternal

CDRacingZX6R said:


> "All happening without Phil getting up off his throne". BUAHAHAHA


:lol:


----------



## Plastic Man

Aldrige picks up his 3rd. 2 more, Pau, please!


----------



## DANNY

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAT OFFENSVIVE FOUL??? come on now


----------



## afobisme

damn these portland gusy are pretty bad.. that was a foul on aldridge. even though he didn't move, there was still contact when pau tried to shoot.


----------



## Darth Bryant

"write that down folks, theres a piece of history! Kobe called for an offensive foul. Where were you when Kobe got an offensive foul called?"


----------



## Eternal

Announcers are hilarious... "Not a good call at all" when he clearly fouled him.


----------



## Plastic Man

Lol, what a BS call.


----------



## afobisme

wow, that was not an offensive foul on kobe.


----------



## Eternal

"Write it down folks, Kobe got a offensive foul". What BS...


----------



## Eternal

How can these announcers... still have a job, they have to be the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## farzadkavari

These announcers are full of ****


----------



## Plastic Man

I've really noticed how different the games are officiated in the US compared to here in Europe. That would've never been an offensive foul here. The game is much more physical. That's the reason I don't like the NBA some times, they should let the players play, damn it.


----------



## DANNY

CDRacingZX6R said:


> "write that down folks, theres a piece of history! Kobe called for an offensive foul. Where were you when Kobe got an offensive foul called?"


BS man. there's is no way an announcer can be that bias on TV :rofl2:


----------



## Imdaman

Blake ran into Kobe. lol


----------



## afobisme

lol, are these guys as bad as the celtics?

im sure glad joel and stu aren't that bias, though i think they are a bit..


----------



## DANNY

hi i'm steve blake and i wanna win an oscar next year


----------



## Eternal

dannyM said:


> BS man. there's is no way an announcer can be that bias on TV :rofl2:


Well these are. =\


----------



## Cris

pick it up guys


----------



## DANNY

good D or nice pass by blake


----------



## Eternal

dannyM said:


> hi i'm steve blake and i wanna win an oscar next year


:rofl2:


----------



## Driew

ALL announcers are biased in the NBA nowadays. I have YET to see a good announcer besides the TNT dudes.


----------



## DANNY

good rebound gasol. use your length to get the board just like that


----------



## Eternal

Nice pass there Blake..


----------



## Cris

Why even try that pass?


----------



## DANNY

stop the ****in p & r 

ya dont wanna get phil mad


----------



## Cris

That was a moving screen


----------



## Eternal

Because the Lakers want to lose.


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe not taking care of the ball well tonight.


----------



## Eternal

Cris said:


> That was a moving screen


Agreed. The refs don't want to make these announcers angry though.


----------



## DANNY

Cris said:


> That was a moving screen


naw i gotta disagree. if thats a moving pick it should be called on pau and kobe on every play.


----------



## Driew

All picks in the NBA are moving haha.


----------



## Eternal

lies!


----------



## Imdaman

If the lakers knew what these announcers were saying we would beat the crap out of them.


----------



## Cris

dannyM said:


> naw i gotta disagree. if thats a moving pick it should be called on pau and kobe on every play.


So be it, by definition that is a moving screen and I cant stand that. For the past 3 years I've coached youth basketball teams and I preach good screens not that crap.


----------



## DANNY

brandon roy get back on D and stop whining


----------



## Eternal

"These next 4 possesions will be called the Kobe offense..." lmao


----------



## Plastic Man

Aldrige with 4 fouls!


----------



## Eternal

Cry more Roy... cry more...


----------



## Plastic Man

Good D, keep it up Lakers!


----------



## Eternal

Plastic Man said:


> Aldrige with 4 fouls!


Great to see. Hopefully he can pick up one more, to have sit out til the mid part of the 4th.


----------



## DANNY

Driew said:


> All picks in the NBA are moving haha.





Cris said:


> So be it, by definition that is a moving screen and I cant stand that. For the past 3 years I've coached youth basketball teams and I preach good screens not that crap.


yeah its a tough to be consistent with that call. i see what you mean though it could of easily gone the other way.


----------



## Eternal

Roy appears to be injured...


----------



## conkeso

Foul on Pau


----------



## DANNY

Eternal said:


> Great to see. Hopefully he can pick up one more, to have sit out til the mid part of the 4th.


yeah we seriously gotta get him out of the game. he's killing us today


----------



## afobisme

pau's shooting has cooled down in recent games..

i say we cut his long hair and crucify him


----------



## Plastic Man

Wow, did you hear that!? They admitted that their guy put it out of bounds.


----------



## DANNY

man its tough guarding outlaw. he gets so much elevation on his J


----------



## Eternal

Nothing Walton could do there.. was nice D.


----------



## Cris

Time for the Farmar boost!


----------



## DANNY

i jinxed odom. 

complimented on his FT shooting earlier and now he miss


----------



## DANNY

box out box out box out


----------



## Cris

Are you kidding me?


----------



## DANNY

floppy flop


----------



## Eternal

Looks like Roy may miss the rest of the game...


----------



## conkeso

Wow Przbylla for the Oscar


----------



## Cris

Nice shot Jordan


----------



## afobisme

blazers are just playing too good


----------



## DANNY

stop jack


----------



## Cris

owned!


----------



## conkeso

****ing Kobe!!!


----------



## DANNY

haha i just noticed pau's hair sucks


----------



## Cris

**** Yes !


----------



## farzadkavari

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Boyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY

KOBEEEEEEEEEEE NUMBER 24 yeahhhhh


----------



## Imdaman

Did Kobe kill one of the announcer's kids?


----------



## Cris

NOW That is the ****ING WAY TO END A QUARTER~


----------



## Plastic Man

Yes... Kobe is mad. I ****ing love this man when he's mad!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## DANNY

man imagine if that was the game winner 

i'll go outside running naked screaming AHHHHHHH KOBE OMFG AHHHHHH


----------



## Cris

Imdaman said:


> Did Kobe kill one of the announcer's kids?


lol.... nice


----------



## afobisme

wow that was awesome..


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Man Kobe is ****ing insane:rofl2:


----------



## farzadkavari

Do you see why all these Blazer fans hate the Lakers, god I love this


----------



## sonicFLAME6

yee!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Chocolate Rain!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY

ride this momemtum and go for W


----------



## Plastic Man

I hope these Blazers kids don't yet have the mentality to overcome such a finish to the 3rd.. I really do.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

now if the Lakers can play some D the last quarter, we got this bagged.


----------



## Eternal

farzadkavari said:


> Do you see why all these Blazer fans hate the Lakers, god I love this


Yeah the announcers... probably give them plenty of reasons to hate the Lakers.


----------



## Eternal

That was a great way to end the quarter...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

2nd unit needs to step up this last quarter


----------



## Cris

Come on bench... pick us up!


----------



## Driew

Portland has always hated LA basically because its like the rich getting everything in the world and the middle class folks not if that makes sense...


----------



## DANNY

kobe on the bench.. hope we can stay


----------



## sonicFLAME6

bad way to start the 4th


----------



## DANNY

stop JACK


----------



## Cris

Not a great start


----------



## Imdaman

Is that tony parker in a blazers uniform?


----------



## Eternal

That was a tough reverse there by Jack..


----------



## Cris

Luke


----------



## Eternal

This time period will be huge for us. Need to keep the game close...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

luke! yee!


----------



## DANNY

Lukkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Plastic Man

Luke, wtf!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

ugh! turnover


----------



## DANNY

:sigh: sasha

they're not listening cause you complain on every call!


----------



## Cris

Ok it's Kobe and Gasol Time


----------



## sonicFLAME6

1000 posts yeeeee! lol 3pt Jack, noooooo!


----------



## Eternal

Needed that 3 by Walton...


----------



## DANNY

uh oh sashas dancing out there doing a little kobe imitation


----------



## DANNY

OMFG come on now...


----------



## Cris

Ok, we need to turn this around RIGHT NOW


----------



## sonicFLAME6

what a bunch of flopers


----------



## DANNY

if we dont stop the blazers on this possession we gotta get our starters back in


----------



## Eternal

That 3 hurt by Jones...


----------



## Plastic Man

Lol, it looks like the Suns are playing tonight with all the flops.


----------



## DANNY

stop JACK dammit


----------



## Cris

dannyM said:


> if we dont stop the blazers on this possession we gotta get our starters back in


I think it's starter time reguardless


----------



## Eternal

These announcers are getting old on their Phil throne jokes...


----------



## DANNY

man that chilli burger looks so good


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Portland has been running the same plays all night and the Lakers can't adjust. Iso to Aldridge or Outlaw baseline, or Pick N Roll to Jack. Play some D dang it!


----------



## Eternal

Cris said:


> I think it's starter time reguardless


I agree.


----------



## farzadkavari

**** that monkey looking Jones guy.


----------



## Eternal

Undefeated82 said:


> Portland has been running the same plays all night and the Lakers can't adjust. Iso to Aldridge or Outlaw baseline, or Pick N Roll to Jack. Play some D dang it!


It's just not there tonight...


----------



## DANNY

damn 5 guys in double figures for the blazers...


----------



## Cris

dannyM said:


> man that chilli burger looks so good


You try that captain crunch milkshake? That is amazing!


----------



## DANNY

alright 6 pt game lets get a bucket here


----------



## Plastic Man

Why is Kobe still on the bench?


----------



## DANNY

we got a break righ tthere it looked liek we touched it last


----------



## sonicFLAME6

And 1 Lamar, with the out of bounds brake


----------



## DANNY

lamar youre so sexy


----------



## Plastic Man

No T there for the ugly looking white guy? If that was Kobe he'd be T'd up already...


----------



## DANNY

3 pt game baby lets do this 2nd unit


----------



## conkeso

Ronny!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

farzadkavari said:


> **** that monkey looking Jones guy.


Keep it civil buddie, not necessary.


----------



## DANNY

hahah nice ronny with the post up game added bonus


----------



## sonicFLAME6

good D Ronnie


----------



## DANNY

dont trip up yoga boy blakey boy


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Kobe is back, yay


----------



## Cris

Come On! I hate these types of games.


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe finally in.


----------



## DANNY

damn our outside isnt falling we should be up by 10 if we had farmar and sasha rolling


----------



## Cris

Shut up Portland


----------



## DANNY

wow prizbilla stop staring at the ref youre not getting star treatment


----------



## conkeso

Lakers should try to get Aldridge and Pryzbilla's 5th fouls


----------



## sonicFLAME6

about time they start missing, never mind Aldridge!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY

wow cant do antying about that


----------



## DANNY

haha prizbilla mad look at his face its getting all red


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Lakers need to keep attacking the basket, too many jumpers.


----------



## afobisme

god this game is going to maek me pee my pants


----------



## DANNY

wow 2 straight bucket by aldridge


----------



## conkeso

Machine!


----------



## Cris

MaaaaaCHIIIIIINNNNE


----------



## sonicFLAME6

let's go machine!


----------



## DANNY

equalizer machine!


----------



## Darth Bryant

This game would be over if the Lakers played any coherent defense tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man

Machine!


----------



## farzadkavari

Nice shot by Machine, we'll need few more of those.


----------



## Imdaman

It seems like aldridge and outlaw never miss.


----------



## afobisme

i don't think our defense has been that bad today, nothing different from the norm... it was mediocre.

which is a concern for me..


----------



## Darth Bryant

Blazers got some beastly cheerleaders...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

all tied up with 528 left 100-100, lets go guys pick it up for the remainder


----------



## Darth Bryant

Phil took Farmar out????


----------



## DANNY

BOX THE **** OUT damn it


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wow, nice


----------



## Cris

Nice look by Odom


----------



## DANNY

pretty move by LO


----------



## sonicFLAME6

nice Lamar, hook on the block


----------



## DANNY

thank you kobe for geting that rebound


----------



## sonicFLAME6

yes, they are missing more now


----------



## Plastic Man

Nice play by Odom!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

good hands sasha, stay active


----------



## sonicFLAME6

3pt jones ugh


----------



## DANNY

good move by sasha

using the mosquito bite move


----------



## sonicFLAME6

5 fouls on Roy


----------



## farzadkavari

Based on the Blazers announcers they have never commited a foul in their history.


----------



## Cris

Undefeated82 said:


> 5 fouls on Roy


3... stu is high


----------



## sonicFLAME6

105-104 Lakers down 1, 4 min left


----------



## DANNY

1 pt game lets do this!!!


----------



## DANNY

hahahaha wtf foul on pau? jack ran into aldridge


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol Aldridge bumped into Jack and the foul was on Gasol lol


----------



## DANNY

wow blazers cant miss


----------



## Cris

MA FREAKing CHINE


----------



## DANNY

machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

machine boy!


----------



## Darth Bryant

LOL. If we win Sasha deserves POTG just by virture of his fourth play.


----------



## farzadkavari

Machine!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man

Machine!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

all tied up again, lol, this going to be a nail bitter lol


----------



## Plastic Man

"He complains his way off the floor, what else is new?!"

Are these people serious? They've been getting BS calls more than the Lakers.


----------



## Cris

This is my Sasha Tribute Picture










He is my new favorite power ranger.


----------



## DANNY

damn 2 fts for roy....


----------



## Cris

Man


----------



## DANNY

bad shot selection fisher and sasha


----------



## Cris

****


----------



## DANNY

wow... outlaw cant miss


----------



## Cris

God Damnit


----------



## Darth Bryant

LOL. I haven't seen in someone actually contest a shot by Portland in minutes. Ugly.

The streak is over.


----------



## DANNY

o man... we're losing it


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Fisher is off dang it


----------



## Darth Bryant

dannyM said:


> wow... outlaw cant miss


Doesn't help that he's always open when he's shooting.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow. Kobe has sucked so bad in the fourth tonight. Seriously poor ball handling.


----------



## DANNY

:sigh:


----------



## Cris

Why Would You Shoot That?


----------



## Plastic Man

This streak is over. Damn it!


----------



## ceejaynj

We can't hit a shot!


----------



## farzadkavari

Streak Over.


----------



## Eternal

Well it was nice to have a big win streak! Looks like it's over...


----------



## DANNY

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Doesn't help that he's always open when he's shooting.


yeah cause no one can jump as high as him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Horrible 3 point shooting tonight.


----------



## Cris

All good things must come to an end I suppose.


----------



## Darth Bryant

dannyM said:


> yeah cause no one can jump as high as him


I'd rather see someone try anyways than not at all.


----------



## DANNY

Eternal said:


> Well it was nice to have a big win streak! Looks like it's over...


yeah it was great while it lasted... hopefully we'll build another one starting march


----------



## sonicFLAME6

too many wtf calls on the Lakers tonight, not an excuse since they decided to play no D after the 1st quarter


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Christ i cant wait for Bynum to come back!


----------



## farzadkavari

Ok so when is Bynum coming back, LOL


----------



## Plastic Man

Well, sometimes he wins games for us.. his time he lost it for us. 

Watch people rip him for not being clutch anymore.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow. I can't believe Phil didnt keep Jordan in the game.


----------



## DANNY

its all good hopefully this will be a wake up call for this team


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Fisher kept bricking that shot. Man terrible loss for the Lakers.


----------



## DANNY

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow. I can't believe Phil didnt keep Jordan in the game.


he wasnt shooting too hot today... fisher wasnt much better so i guess he went with the veteran


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit!! WTF! Why do we always suck when we play at Portland!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

the Lakers better go in their in April and destroy them on their court, payback


----------



## DANNY

just what stu said... gotta give the blazers some credit for playing tough D and making shots down the stretch


----------



## farzadkavari

Man what is going on with Fisher as of late...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Our three point shooters just didnt get it done today. Oh well. Lets start another streak.


----------



## Plastic Man

****, I thought they had them bagged after the finish to the 3rd... what a diappointment .


----------



## ceejaynj

These Blazers announcers should be shot...period.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Imagine if LA finishes first then Portland sneaked in at the 8th spot. 



Should be a very exciting and interesting series. I think Blazers can pull an upset.


----------



## DANNY

kobe better make a 10 pointer


----------



## SoCalfan21

I now feel stupid to have listen to these announcers...

What a pathetic display of defense? 115 points to the blazers..jesus christ. 

Blazers need to feel good about something because theyll be watching Kobe win a championship from the confort of their own homes.


----------



## The One

sheesh 400 replies over one game?


----------



## DANNY

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Imagine if LA finishes first then Portland sneaked in at the 8th spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a very exciting and interesting series. I think Blazers can pull an upset.


yeah blazers are scary cause they're so young and unpredictable.

but playoffs are much different game i dont think this young squad will last in a 7 game series.


----------



## Cris

The One said:


> sheesh 400 replies over one game?


DannyM has over 100 himself.


----------



## farzadkavari

Is this kid Travis Outlaw guy this good or it's just tonight????


----------



## DANNY

The One said:


> sheesh 400 replies over one game?


yeah i was postwhoring it up today. had nothing better to do :whistling:


----------



## Darth Bryant

dannyM said:


> he wasnt shooting too hot today... fisher wasnt much better so i guess he went with the veteran


I'll take his defense any day over Fisher.


----------



## Nightmute

Why does Brandon Roy get the amount of praise he does?


----------



## SoCalfan21

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Imagine if LA finishes first then Portland sneaked in at the 8th spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a very exciting and interesting series. I think Blazers can pull an upset.


lol..ok we were missing Bynum, Ariza and Radmanovic and we are crushing teams left and right. we will sweep these scrubs in the first round.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

great time to bring farmar back in lol


----------



## DANNY

farzadkavari said:


> Is this kid Travis Outlaw guy this good or it's just tonight????


he looks legit. he played very well at staples and tonight he just torched us. he's definitely getting a fat contract this year.


----------



## Nightmute

The refs have been calling phantom fouls a lot this game, more than usual.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Imagine if LA finishes first then Portland sneaked in at the 8th spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a very exciting and interesting series. I think Blazers can pull an upset.


um no. Radman+Bynum+Ariza= no upset


----------



## sonicFLAME6

The One said:


> sheesh 400 replies over one game?



lol, let me get in D'Antoni sucks club.


----------



## farzadkavari

There would be no upset if these two teams played in playoffs, lakers are playing back to back and Blazers wont play like this with Bynum and Ariza back.


----------



## Eternal

Tough game to lose...


----------



## RoyToy

Nightmute said:


> The refs have been calling phantom fouls a lot this game, more than usual.


Lol, yeah, against the Blazers. Jump ball? Seriously? Unbelievable.

Anyways, good game. Always a good game between these two teams. Two more to go.


----------



## DANNY

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'll take his defense any day over Fisher.


well looking at the matchup, understandable move by phil to put fisher in for farmar

wasnt like jack was torching us with his penetration late in the quarter

but i feel your frustration after amazing game by farmar yesterday its a wonder why farmar got so little minutes


----------



## Eternal

There would be no upset if these two played in the Playoffs. Blazers would not have home court advantage, and Bynum will be playing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> Lol, yeah, against the Blazers. Jump ball? Seriously? Unbelievable.
> 
> Anyways, good game. Always a good game between these two teams. Two more to go.


no benchwarmers allowed.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Eternal said:


> There would be no upset if these two played in the Playoffs. Blazers would not have home court advantage, and Bynum will be playing.


Bynum, Ariza and Radmanonic. Its basically like a warm up series to whom ever we face in the 2nd round.


----------



## Imdaman

I feel sorry for the Mavericks come Sunday.


----------



## Plastic Man

Oh well. I'm a bit disappointed, considering the 3rd quarter rally the Lakers made, but this streak was meant to end sooner or later. Hopefully they come out with a vengeance against the Mavs and start another one.

Good night, guys.


----------



## Nightmute

If we play them in the playoffs I don't want to see the Lakers just win. I want the Lakers to send a message and beat them out of existence.


----------



## DANNY

bad day for LA basketball today...

wooden hospitalized... lakers lost...


----------



## Imdaman

"ITS OVER!!! THE STREAK IS OVER!!!"....He is acting like we won 20 straight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Blazers where hitting everything, playoff environment with the Lakers having home court and Bynum, Radman, Ariza back would be no contest. Plus the Blazers would have to squeak into the playoffs over better teams, it's highly doubtful they get in.


----------



## DANNY

Imdaman said:


> "ITS OVER!!! THE STREAK IS OVER!!!"....He is acting like we won 20 straight.


orgasm


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Portland announcers are still not over all the times we kicked their butts out of the playoffs in the Shaq Kobe team, lol


----------



## DANNY

you know there were several disturbing calls but i say we lost this game fair and square

we didnt execute down the stetch and the blazers did the exact opposite


----------



## Plastic Man

dannyM said:


> you know there were several disturbing calls but i say we lost this game fair and square
> 
> we didnt execute down the stetch and the blazers did the exact opposite


Agreed. No point in blaming the refs. 5-27 from beyond the arc will just not help win ballgames.

It's the first time in a month we had a really bad game. Happens to the best of them...


----------



## jazzy1

THis loss isn't totally unexpected. Gasol's game has been tailing off the last couple games and his defense has been just terrible lately. The pick and roll defense against a team that shoots so many jumpers in the mid range has to be stronger. 

Fisher is in a major funk decision making wise, taking bad shots rushed shots. 

Odom played too tenatively as well, against a team like that him on the low block is a game changer. But thats a broken record. 

Watching the game on the nba pass is terrible. The Blazers announcers are worse than Stu Lantz totally homers. 

Boy not having Vlad has changed our flow somewhat. Our bad shooting from 3 tonight might have been aided by Vlad. 

If he'll stop milking injuries and earn his damn money. 

I think we should go Turiaf, Gasol, Odom frontline at times with Vlad out. Turiaf gives us a strong defender inside to match with Gasol's offense.


----------



## Imdaman

No new thread yet on how the Lakers lost in the nba forum yet? I'm shocked.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> Lol, yeah, against the Blazers. Jump ball? Seriously? Unbelievable.
> 
> Anyways, good game. Always a good game between these two teams. *Two more to go.*


Prepare for a butt whooping, coming soon.


----------



## Plastic Man

No "Kobe is not clutch anymore, LeBron is the cool guy" or "Today's games prove who the real MVP is" threads neither .

They'll be plenty of them tomorrow, no doubt .


----------



## RoyToy

Undefeated82 said:


> Prepare for a butt whooping, coming soon.


Both games have been close, like the games always are every year. No reason to expect any different.


----------



## DANNY

someone needs to start a travis outlaw is the real deal thread


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> Both games have been close, like the games always are every year. No reason to expect any different.


Tell that to Bynum and Radman.


----------



## DANNY

RoyToy said:


> Both games have been close, like the games always are every year. No reason to expect any different.


only because we dont matchup well with the blazers with our current squad. (luke on outlaw spells double trouble) i want to be sincere as possible but with bynum and ariza back it's no contest *** whooping.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

dannyM said:


> only because we dont matchup well with the blazers with our current squad. (luke on outlaw spells double trouble) i want to be sincere as possible but with bynum and ariza back it's no contest *** whooping.


well said.


----------



## Imdaman

I'm pissed about the loss, but those announcers had me crackin' up. I can see them at home now beatin' off to a Brandon Roy poster.


----------



## Plastic Man

The "Luke Walton is a good defender, but Roy just passed him (or whatever)." line deserves it's own thread...


----------



## RoyToy

dannyM said:


> only because we dont matchup well with the blazers with our current squad. (luke on outlaw spells double trouble) i want to be sincere as possible but with bynum and ariza back it's no contest *** whooping.


You're team just won 10 games in a row. They've put a pretty good beating on every team except...that's right, the Blazers. The teams play close games no matter what the rosters are.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Imdaman said:


> I'm pissed about the loss, but those announcers had me crackin' up. I can see them at home now beatin' off to a Brandon Roy poster.


Why Brandon Roy when they can dig up that Sabonis poster from the storage room.


----------



## Plastic Man

Ehh, no point in arguing. I'm going to bed. 7:30 AM ****.


----------



## SoCalfan21

RoyToy said:


> You're team just won 10 games in a row. They've put a pretty good beating on every team except...that's right, the Blazers. The teams play close games no matter what the rosters are.


.....


----------



## DANNY

RoyToy said:


> You're team just won 10 games in a row. They've put a pretty good beating on every team except...that's right, the Blazers. The teams play close games no matter what the rosters are.


haha alright buddy stop with the blazer announcer imitation we already got our share of laughters with em :rofl2:

alright i'm out guys good game

i'll see you on sunday DALLAS BABY! BRING IT ON!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> You're team just won 10 games in a row. They've put a pretty good beating on every team except...that's right, the Blazers. The teams play close games no matter what the rosters are.


96-83 LA vs. PO last Tuesday in LA was not that close fellaw.


----------



## jazzy1

RoyToy said:


> You're team just won 10 games in a row. They've put a pretty good beating on every team except...that's right, the Blazers. The teams play close games no matter what the rosters are.


Blazers Lakers aren't a rivalry, back when the Blazers were good and we beat them in the playoffs it was a rivalry for a minute. 

Blazers alittle more than a nuisance now, maybe when Oden comes back and the Blazers get another lottery pick maybe in 2 years it'll be on again.

They have our number up their for whatever reason not a big deal. 

They playewd well tonight are an athletic team who got their energy up facing us on a back to back. Roy mentioned it right after the game he said they knew we were gonna be on tired legs so Mcmillan wanted them to push the tempo. 

And it worked 

Good win for yall. 

We're way better than yall right now. In a couple years it may develop into something. 

We'll own yall again then in the playoffs at that point.


----------



## RoyToy

It was close throughout the whole game pretty much, until about 2-3 min to go. The #1 seed Lakers were finally able to put away a Blazer team that was 1-8 in their last 9 games. It shouldn't have even been close the whole game with Roy being out.


----------



## RoyToy

jazzy1 said:


> Blazers Lakers aren't a rivalry, back when the Blazers were good and we beat them in the playoffs it was a rivalry for a minute.
> 
> Blazers alittle more than a nuisance now, maybe when Oden comes back and the Blazers get another lottery pick maybe in 2 years it'll be on again.
> 
> They have our number up their for whatever reason not a big deal.
> 
> They playewd well tonight are an athletic team who got their energy up facing us on a back to back. Roy mentioned it right after the game he said they knew we were gonna be on tired legs so Mcmillan wanted them to push the tempo.
> 
> And it worked
> 
> Good win for yall.
> 
> We're way better than yall right now. In a couple years it may develop into something.
> 
> *We'll own yall again then in the playoffs at that point.*


Well I don't believe it will be that way, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see. =).


----------



## Schilly

Hey I think we all witnessed 2 great games this week between these 2 teams. I think we might want to get used to the idea of a rivalry, I certainly wouldn't write it off as a mere annoyance, because Portland isn't going away.


----------



## SoCalfan21

RoyToy said:


> Well I don't believe it will be that way, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see. =).


You must be one confident Homer then haha


----------



## SoCalfan21

RoyToy said:


> It was close throughout the whole game pretty much, until about 2-3 min to go. The #1 seed Lakers were finally able to put away a Blazer team that was 1-8 in their last 9 games. It shouldn't have even been close the whole game with Roy being out.


The Timberwolves beat the Suns in Minnesota...I dont see why you guys couldnt beat us in the Poser Garden.


----------



## jazzy1

RoyToy said:


> It was close throughout the whole game pretty much, until about 2-3 min to go. The #1 seed Lakers were finally able to put away a Blazer team that was 1-8 in their last 9 games. It shouldn't have even been close the whole game with Roy being out.


what excuse, its the Blazers suck but they hung tightargument now..Thg Lakers led the whole 4th quarter they were in control just crusining with Roy out. 

So is your conclusion that the Blazers are as good as the Lakers is that your argument. 

Please elaborate. 

The worse teams in the league can hang with anyone hell the Wolves almost beat the Spurs.


----------



## Schilly

ANy fan accusing another fan of being a homer is laughable. It's like a bug calling another bug a bug.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> It was close throughout the whole game pretty much, until about 2-3 min to go. The #1 seed Lakers were finally able to put away a Blazer team that was 1-8 in their last 9 games. It shouldn't have even been close the whole game with Roy being out.


It wasn't close, the Lakers had control of the entire game, the whole 48min. Portland is not going to make the playoffs anyways, and the #1 seed is.


----------



## jazzy1

RoyToy said:


> Well I don't believe it will be that way, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see. =).


I know you think the big bad Oden is gonna make the difference the 7 ft 275lb monster center psst we got one too. 

And still got Kobe.


----------



## RoyToy

SoCalfan21 said:


> You must be one confident Homer then haha


Yup, that must be it. You got me.


----------



## Eternal

Undefeated82 said:


> It wasn't close, the Lakers had control of the entire game, the whole 48min. Portland is not going to make the playoffs anyways, and the #1 seed is.


That game was close... we took the lead at the end of the 3rd with a 3 pointer with a couple secs left... and we pulled away at the end.


----------



## jazzy1

I'll concede the point the Blazers won, but I don't think this loss reveals anything other than our guys were outplayed looking sluuggish on a back to back.


----------



## RoyToy

jazzy1 said:


> what excuse, its the Blazers suck but they hung tightargument now..Thg Lakers led the whole 4th quarter they were in control just crusining with Roy out.
> 
> So is your conclusion that the Blazers are as good as the Lakers is that your argument.
> 
> Please elaborate.
> 
> The worse teams in the league can hang with anyone hell the Wolves almost beat the Spurs.


When did i say the Blazers are as good as the Lakers? Find where I said that please. All I said was the two teams always play pretty close games for the most part, thus the Lakers having trouble winning in Portland.

Obviously the Lakers are better than the Blazers...for right now. In 2-3 years that might not be the case.


----------



## B-Roy

Great game, but both sides will always find an excuse for losing. Not hounding on the Lakers, but we got you good this time.


----------



## Driew

> Are you trying to talk up your 31-28 blazers?


The Blazers are the third youngest team in NBA HISTORY, and we have a winning record. I'll take the Blazers record considering our youth. I love watching the Lakers play when they're not playing the Blazers. I hope you guys do well in the playoffs this year too.

Considering we got rid of Randolph for basically nothing (although we'll be getting Rudy Fernandez next year thanks to that trade) and we lost Oden an above 500 record is BEYOND expectations--we should be in the cellar, but no, we have the second longest winning streak in the NBA this year (Houston just won their 14th). We also have the second toughest schedule this year if I remember correctly.

We're a VERY streaky team as you can tell by us winning 17 out of 18 then losing 9 out of 10. 

So yes we are happy with a 31-28 record. The Lakers are obviously going to have a better season--they're supposed to. And I personally root for the Lakers when we're not playing them because they're entertaining to watch.

I'm not one to rub it in, so I hope it doesn't sound like I'm trying to rub it in. We're a jumpshooting team right now until we gain some experience and stop shooting jumpshots so much. And tonight our shots were falling like they were during our 17 out of 18 streak thingy.

Also the Blazers played two months without facing a team in a back to back and during that stretch we had 6 back to backs. Life sucks. We are 7-7 in back to backs--that's unusual for such a young team. Again not trying to rub it in just explaining.


----------



## jazzy1

Eternal said:


> That game was close... we took the lead at the end of the 3rd with a 3 pointer with a couple secs left... and we pulled away at the end.


we controlled the whole 4th quarter, watching the game it never appeared the Lakers were in trouble of losing unlike tonights game where they just appeared to be controlling the action from the 2nd quarter on. Despite us being right there.


----------



## jazzy1

RoyToy said:


> When did i say the Blazers are as good as the Lakers? Find where I said that please. All I said was the two teams always play pretty close games for the most part, thus the Lakers having trouble winning in Portland.
> 
> Obviously the Lakers are better than the Blazers...for right now. In 2-3 years that might not be the case.


Past events seem a pretty good indicator of future events, the Lakers always seem to be pretty good in 2-3 years like the previous 31 the Blazers have no titles. 

And we've picked up a few since then so I like our track record of reloading alot better than yalls.


----------



## SoCalfan21

RoyToy said:


> When did i say the Blazers are as good as the Lakers? Find where I said that please. All I said was the two teams always play pretty close games for the most part, thus the Lakers having trouble winning in Portland.
> 
> Obviously the Lakers are better than the Blazers...for right now. In 2-3 years that might not be the case.


LMAO in 2-3 well have the same team pal. Dont overrated your boy on the sideline who hasnt played the game yet. Dude the Blazers arent a good basketball team. They are a poormans Warriors without the uptempo game. They have no inside presence what so ever.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> When did i say the Blazers are as good as the Lakers? Find where I said that please. All I said was the two teams always play pretty close games for the most part, thus the Lakers having trouble winning in Portland.
> 
> Obviously the Lakers are better than the Blazers...for right now. In 2-3 years that might not be the case.


lol in 2-3 years, the Pau/Bynum/Kobe/Odom combo will still be kicking your butts, lol, dude Bynum is out, wait till he comes back with Ariza and Radman, you are judging this win blindly.


----------



## RoyToy

Roy/Aldridge/Oden combo will be just fine for the Blazers, trust me. =).


----------



## Shaolin

Eh, Lakers just got outplayed today. Down the stretch the Blazers did everything right and earned the victory. My hat goes off to them.:cheers:


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> Roy/Aldridge/Oden combo will be just fine for the Blazers, trust me. =).


who? Young teams get no where in the playoffs.


----------



## RoyToy

Yeah man, idk, I guess I just starting throwing out random names. Where could i possibly get these names?

.........


----------



## sonicFLAME6

RoyToy said:


> Yeah man, idk, I guess I just starting throwing out random names. Where could i possibly get these names?
> 
> .........


I don't know, I'm not too good with keeping track of high school prospects, so what have these guys done in the NBA besides Roy?


----------



## Driew

Undefeated82 said:


> who? Young teams get no where in the playoffs.


Uh well they won't be young that long...every player starts out young so not sure where you're getting this young teams get no where in the playoffs...first off Oden won't be back till next year so obviously we won't make the playoffs this year, we shouldn't. But in a couple of years we should be able to make a push and we won't be "young". If that makes sense.


----------



## RoyToy

Undefeated82 said:


> I don't know, I'm not too good with keeping track of high school prospects, so what have these guys done in the NBA besides Roy?


Aldridge is a high school prospect? 

You use the "what have thse guys done in the NBA" excuse because it's all you have on Oden. That excuse will only last so long, so you better start thinking of a new one.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Driew said:


> Uh well they won't be young that long...every player starts out young so not sure where you're getting this young teams get no where in the playoffs...first off Oden won't be back till next year so obviously we won't make the playoffs this year, we shouldn't. But in a couple of years we should be able to make a push and we won't be "young". If that makes sense.


lol because young teams don't, playoff experience is a big factor and the Blazer pretty much have none. Next season the West will still be insane, making the playoffs isn't a G.Oden away from happening, the Blazers will continue to be young until they get some solid vets on that team.
Not too mention they still have Francis/Lafrentz/D.Miles on their payroll taking up 35-38mil per season the next few years, yikes.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

The bitterness and arrogance is so thick in here you can cut it with a knife.

What is it about living in SoCal that makes people so nasty? Is it all the sunshine and pretty ladies? :biggrin: You guys are getting as bad as New Yorkers! :eek8:


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Oldmangrouch said:


> The bitterness and arrogance is so thick in here you can cut it with a knife.
> 
> What is it about living in SoCal that makes people so nasty? Is it all the sunshine and pretty ladies? :biggrin: You guys are getting as bad as New Yorkers! :eek8:


lol, no bitterness here sir, what is there to be bitter about? #1 in the West, half ways done with dental school, great girlfriend, life is good.


----------



## Cris

Oldmangrouch said:


> The bitterness and arrogance is so thick in here you can cut it with a knife.
> 
> What is it about living in SoCal that makes people so nasty? Is it all the sunshine and pretty ladies? :biggrin: You guys are getting as bad as New Yorkers! :eek8:


Have you read the Blazers forum lately? Here is a fine example right on top refearing to Laker fans at the RG



chris_in_pdx said:


> I hope you injured yourselves scurrying from the building before the final horn sounded to avoid getting your butt kicked.
> 
> There should be a new RG admission policy: anyone with a Kobe Jersey is flogged.


And you wonder where the "bitterness and arrogance" comes from. Generally when people come here to start something, there are far too many long time diehard laker fans in here to let it slide especially so when people over react to a win.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Cris said:


> Have you read the Blazers forum lately? Here is a fine example right on top refearing to Laker fans at the RG
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder where the "bitterness and arrogance" comes from. Generally when people come here to start something, there are far too many long time diehard laker fans in here to let it slide especially so when people over react to a win.


In fairness, many of the "Laker fans" in the Portland area are really no such thing. They pretend to embrace the Lakers, but really just like to bash the Blazers and Blazer fans. Back in the 90s, they pretended to be Bulls fans. 

So yea, we get pretty touchy about the situation.....probably TOO touchy.


----------



## Cris

Oldmangrouch said:


> In fairness, many of the "Laker fans" in the Portland area are really no such thing. They pretend to embrace the Lakers, but really just like to bash the Blazers and Blazer fans. Back in the 90s, they pretended to be Bulls fans.
> 
> So yea, we get pretty touchy about the situation.....probably TOO touchy.


I'm not even talking about "real" fans. The lakers have "fake" fans, the blazers have fake fans, hell the bulls had and have fake fans. 

But, there wouldn't be any hostility in this forum if it wasn't for repeated questionable baiting from any team we are playing and MORE so when the opposite quotes laker fans and doesn't give them an opportunity to respond because it gets buried in the forum itself.

But yeah, I'm over it. Enjoy your win, and I do hope Greg Oden isn't the next Sam Bowie for the sake of a future potential rivalry.


----------



## Driew

Undefeated82 said:


> Not too mention they still have Francis/Lafrentz/D.Miles on their payroll taking up 35-38mil per season the next few years, yikes.


Kevin Pritchard has actually done a phenomenal job setting this team up for success. All of KP's recent signings have been for 2 years. In two years we're going to have 20-25 million coming off the payroll and will be able to sign a key free agent that summer (like a Chris Paul if the Hornets are stupid enough not to extend his contract) that will be the final piece of the puzzle to put us over the top and into a nice and long championship run. In two years LMA, Roy, and Oden will have a good understanding of the league and hopefully some good playoff experience. 

According to Hoopshype in 2009/10 we'll only have 19 million on the books. Francis, and Raef LaFrentz come off the books. That is a TON of money to sign a key free agent that will put us into contention if we're not already.

Not to mention the Lakers are in the same boat in terms of salary cap and such. But ya...

We know if we DO make it to the playoffs we won't be there long because of our youth. The only way to gain playoff experience is by being in the playoffs and you have to start from somewhere and that somewhere is by first getting to the playoffs. 

We are building our team the right way this time. Management is being patient and letting the youngings grow and mature together instead of trading and signing a bunch of over the hill players like Bob Whittsit did after we lost in the WCF in 2000. And if Oden turns out to be what he's being hyped up to be then we're in a good position.


----------



## Plastic Man

"The bitterness and arrogance is so thick in here you can cut it with a knife."

It's not that Lakers fan here are arrogant (I'll give you bitter)... the problem is they/we were bitter by the loss and started looking for reasons and explanations. That's when RoyToy and others came baiting in. So this "arrogance" term can go both ways. 

Most of us said numerous times, you played the better game and won deservingly, kudos to your young team to show spirit and pull this one out. No need to rub it in like there's no tomorrow, though.

I'm not even from LA and am probably not even one quarter of a fan like these guys here are and I was upset with some of your fellow fans posts... 

peace

p.s.: oh and I just went to glance at your board. I don't know how you can call others arrogant, seriously. Nothing said in this thread comes even remotely close to the stuff some of your peeps post there.


----------



## ceejaynj

Believe it or not, this was a "good" loss...a reality check. Despite winning, we have been playing like garbage the past 3-4 games...like we are coasting. We are starting to believe the media that we are invincible. With PJ making comments like "we should have no problem extending the winning streak to 18 games" and Kobe saying "it is our championship", we are getting too cocky for our own good. This loss was a reminder that we have not won anything yet and we still have lots of work to do.


----------



## SodaPopinski

Nightmute said:


> Why does Brandon Roy get the amount of praise he does?


LOL are you serious? Get out of your Laker vacuum and watch basketball. The kid is in his second year and just laid 20 points, 12 assists and 5 boards on you guys playing on a bum ankle. Yeah - you're right - he doesn't deserve any praise. Wow.

-Pop


----------



## Plastic Man

ceejaynj said:


> Believe it or not, this was a "good" loss...a reality check. Despite winning, we have been playing like garbage the past 3-4 games...like we are coasting. We are starting to believe the media that we are invincible. With PJ making comments like "we should have no problem extending the winning streak to 18 games" and Kobe saying "it is our championship", we are getting too cocky for our own good. This loss was a reminder that we have not won anything yet and we still have lots of work to do.


I agree. I hope they come out firing with all the cannons tomorrow.


----------



## e_blazer1

Undefeated82 said:


> lol because young teams don't, playoff experience is a big factor and the Blazer pretty much have none. Next season the West will still be insane, making the playoffs isn't a G.Oden away from happening, the Blazers will continue to be young until they get some solid vets on that team.
> Not too mention they still have Francis/Lafrentz/D.Miles on their payroll taking up 35-38mil per season the next few years, yikes.


You may want to do a little research on the cap issue. After next season, Francis and Lafrentz are off the books. Miles is likely to take a medical retirement next summer, dropping his salary from the Blazers' cap. Even without that, the Blazers can have enough cap space in the summer of '09 to sign a major free agent if they choose to let some of the young players go. Add that flexibility to getting Oden back next season, adding one of the top players in Europe (Rudy Fernandez), and another good draft pick to what the Blazers have done this season and I think it's pretty safe to say that the team will be competetive to make the playoffs, and perhaps go further, next season.


----------



## Darth Bryant

No hate here. Portland played a good game last night. They deserved the win. I agree that in the next few years Portland will be a scary team for anyone, including the Lakers. But right now, they are not in the same league as the Lakers. So Blazer fans should just enjoy the victory they got last night, and not get to far ahead of themselves. 

Reality is though that it took the Blazers playing some of their best basketball of the season to beat the Lakers playing some of their worst basketball of the season.


----------



## Basel

That was so frustrating to watch last night. I don't remember Portland missing a shot.


----------



## Dominate24/7

I caught the game late last night. Tough loss, but not unexpected. Roy is an excellent player with a good head on his shoulders. Portland will have success in the future. I look forward to the Oden-Bynum matchup.

It's time to regroup and take on the West's best these next few days.


----------



## Schilly

As a Blazer fan I really appreciate the last couple posts that actually show the respect that all teams deserve. It shows maturity and a deep appreciation for the game.


----------



## Basel

By the way, who do you guys have as Player of the Game? I was thinking Odom.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Basel57 said:


> By the way, who do you guys have as Player of the Game? I was thinking Odom.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Schilly said:


> As a Blazer fan I really appreciate the last couple posts that actually show the respect that all teams deserve. It shows maturity and a deep appreciation for the game.


Getting rid of Randolph definitely paid off. It's refreshing to see a young team buy into a coach's philosophy like this Blazers team has. Good luck with the rest of the season. 

With that said, screw the Blazers! :devil2: I had to.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I absolutely despise the Blazers, perhaps worse than the Suns. I want them to be good because quite simply, I want to get pumped for every matchup between the two teams in the future and use every dirty word in my vocabulary to describe the Blazers. Regardless of the **** posted over at their forum in regards to the Lakers, keep the hatred directed towards the Blazers team rather than getting sucked into the bait war. Good luck to you Blazer fans as we will be watching the development of your team with a close eye. But until then, we're moving ahead and if the time comes where you bring the heat in the postseason against us, it will be a hell of a show.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dont call us when youre in our neighborbhood...call us when youre on our block. Good luck Blazers fans.


----------



## Schilly

CubanLaker said:


> Dont call us when youre in our neighborbhood...call us when youre on our block. Good luck Blazers fans.


The Turn Blinker is on


----------



## SodaPopinski

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Reality is though that it took the Blazers playing some of their best basketball of the season to beat the Lakers playing some of their worst basketball of the season.


Shooting almost 50% and scoring 56 points in the paint is some of your worst basketball of the season? Six guys with more than 3 assists is playing your worst basketball? 13 offensive rebounds is some of your worst basketball of the season?

That was a playoff atmosphere with two teams who brought their offensive A games. There's no shame in losing that. Just admit you got beat. None of this "well we didn't play very well, so we gave the game to Portland." BS. Your coach and players know that. They admitted as much in the post-game. That was a heavyweight throwdown for 48 minutes, and someone had to lose. Fortunately for me as a Blazer fan, it was the Lakers turn to lose. But it could have just as easily been the Blazers. At the end of the day, neither team's fan base had anything to be ashamed about with the effort their team laid out there on the floor.

No need to be a sore loser about the whole thing.

-Pop


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Schilly said:


> The Turn Blinker is on


Renewing this rivalry will be fun in the next couple of years. Its very exciting. Both of our teams are talented and young. Should be some epic battles in the next coming years.


----------



## Eternal

SodaPopinski said:


> Shooting almost 50% and scoring 56 points in the paint is some of your worst basketball of the season? Six guys with more than 3 assists is playing your worst basketball? 13 offensive rebounds is some of your worst basketball of the season?
> 
> That was a playoff atmosphere with two teams who brought their offensive A games. There's no shame in losing that. Just admit you got beat. None of this "well we didn't play very well, so we gave the game to Portland." BS. Your coach and players know that. They admitted as much in the post-game. That was a heavyweight throwdown for 48 minutes, and someone had to lose. Fortunately for me as a Blazer fan, it was the Lakers turn to lose. But it could have just as easily been the Blazers. At the end of the day, neither team's fan base had anything to be ashamed about with the effort their team laid out there on the floor.
> 
> No need to be a sore loser about the whole thing.
> 
> -Pop


Your mentioning everything from the offensive side of the floor. Your forgetting the defensive side, where we did play horrible on that side.

I'm not ashamed of the loss, but dissapointed. Was a good game regardless.


----------



## Driew

Eternal said:


> Your mentioning everything from the offensive side of the floor. Your forgetting the defensive side, where we did play horrible on that side.
> 
> I'm not ashamed of the loss, but dissapointed. Was a good game regardless.


Well Portland also played horrible on the defensive end to allow "Shooting almost 50% and scoring 56 points in the paint is some of your worst basketball of the season? Six guys with more than 3 assists is playing your worst basketball? 13 offensive rebounds is some of your worst basketball of the season?"

Basically no defense was played last night haha.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

SodaPopinski said:


> Shooting almost 50% and scoring 56 points in the paint is some of your worst basketball of the season? Six guys with more than 3 assists is playing your worst basketball? 13 offensive rebounds is some of your worst basketball of the season?
> 
> That was a playoff atmosphere with two teams who brought their offensive A games. There's no shame in losing that. Just admit you got beat. None of this "well we didn't play very well, so we gave the game to Portland." BS. Your coach and players know that. They admitted as much in the post-game. That was a heavyweight throwdown for 48 minutes, and someone had to lose. Fortunately for me as a Blazer fan, it was the Lakers turn to lose. But it could have just as easily been the Blazers. At the end of the day, neither team's fan base had anything to be ashamed about with the effort their team laid out there on the floor.
> 
> No need to be a sore loser about the whole thing.
> 
> -Pop


I for one hate sore losers.. I'm givin the Blazers full props on this one. Aldridge is a beast, Roy is a beast, and Oden will be the guy to put you at the next level.

But your sig is the lamest thing I have ever seen.. dont disrespect LA like that you probably havent ever even been there.. tryna be all inspirational with that ****


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Teezy said:


> Let's see your logic.
> 
> -We usually don't play Portland well maybe cuz we haven't had a team like this in a while.
> -It's a leap day so we're cursed? Please....
> 
> We are NOT going to lose this game. Do they even have Roy? I heard he was out for a couple weeks


God dammit..
In my defense i thought Roy wasn't gonna be playin


----------



## Eternal

Driew said:


> Well Portland also played horrible on the defensive end to allow "Shooting almost 50% and scoring 56 points in the paint is some of your worst basketball of the season? Six guys with more than 3 assists is playing your worst basketball? 13 offensive rebounds is some of your worst basketball of the season?"
> 
> Basically no defense was played last night haha.


My point was... we are expected to put up those kinds of points. We were only about 3 points less then our average. Whereas the Blazers don't put up nearly as many points as they did against us, and we normally don't allow those kinds of points to be put up against us.


----------



## STOMP

The Machine said:


> he looks legit. he played very well at staples and tonight he just torched us. he's definitely getting a fat contract this year.


Travis Outlaw signed a 3 year deal at 4M per this last off season so that fat contract will have to wait.

He's taken an amazing step forward this year production wise to where he's now becoming a go to guy on offense. Last night's game wasn't out of the norm.

STOMP


----------



## DANNY

STOMP said:


> Travis Outlaw signed a 3 year deal at 4M per this last off season so that fat contract will have to wait.
> 
> He's taken an amazing step forward this year production wise to where he's now becoming a go to guy on offense. Last night's game wasn't out of the norm.
> 
> STOMP


wow talk about getting a great deal. rarely do you see a player improve that much after a getting a decent long term contract. hopefully luke can learn a thing a two from outlaw


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Machine said:


> wow talk about getting a great deal. rarely do you see a player improve that much after a getting a decent long term contract. hopefully luke can learn a thing a two from outlaw


Luke hater


----------



## DANNY

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Luke hater


**** I HATE THAT CURLY HAIR WHITE BOY what a basel***


----------



## afobisme

we're gonna win next time in portland.

mark it.


----------



## Eternal

afobisme said:


> we're gonna win next time in portland.
> 
> mark it.


*Marks it down*

I hope your right. We almost pulled out a win the other night. Maybe we can get over the hump next time.


----------



## DaRizzle

BTW...I love JVG announcing. Did you hear what he said about Pryzbilla?!? He called him "the human illegal screen"...gotta love it.


----------



## afobisme

Eternal said:


> *Marks it down*
> 
> I hope your right. We almost pulled out a win the other night. Maybe we can get over the hump next time.


if the spread is only a few points next time we're in portland, ill put all of my money into the vbooker.


----------



## elcap15

DaRizzle said:


> BTW...I love JVG announcing. Did you hear what he said about Pryzbilla?!? He called him "the human illegal screen"...gotta love it.


I thought he said that about Dampier on Sunday?


----------



## DaRizzle

^Oh wait...you might be right.....screw you!


----------



## Eternal

Btw... if anyone listened to Phil's Convo on ESPN, he said Kobe re-injured his pinky again against Portland. Sure looked fine to be against Dallas.


----------



## Basel

Eternal said:


> Btw... if anyone listened to Phil's Convo on ESPN, he said Kobe re-injured his pinky again against Portland. Sure looked fine to be against Dallas.


Yeah, I saw the conversation. He appears to be okay, eh?


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> Yeah, I saw the conversation. He appears to be okay, eh?


Phil said he needs to take care of it though and really monitor it.


----------

